# 8.2 - IBM x345 - ServeSaid 6i - Adapter error



## paarati (May 2, 2011)

Hi,

I have an IBM x345 server with a ServeRaid 6i adapter (latest bios installed). There is already one raid 5 array defined.

If I boot any of the FreeBSD 8.2 (or earlier versions also) i386 installers, at the point, where the ips driver tries to reset the adapter, I get an error: 
	
	



```
ips0: Adapter error during initialization.
```

The adapter and the defined logical volume is working for example booting Gentoo or other linux distros.

Any ideas making the ips driver work?

Many thanks!

paarati


----------



## paarati (May 5, 2011)

Still no solution..., noone has any experience about this issue?

Thanks,

paarati


----------

